# Texas Rig



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just started to get serious about bass fishing and just started throwing the texas rig. I have been told that it was pretty much weedless but i still managed to hook a few the last time i went out. Any tips to prevent it more weedless. I fish it was a bullet sliding sinker and a 3/0 hook.


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

If you are hooking that scum/algae....it almost impossible not to. If its regular weeds like millfoil or lilly pads then....Make sure your hook tip is totally hidden in the plastic lure, use soft plastics with round heads(none of that flat head junk), retrieve it slower when you bump weeds so it will go around it and not get caught...i also use tungsten bullet weights because they are much smaller per the weight compared to lead...a little pricier but after using them i will never texas rig with out them. Hope it helps.

:beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Like swat em said, make sure the point of the hook is stabbed back into the plastic.

Also, take the whole rig and hold it in front of yourself. Look for anything that isn't streamline. If anything is sticking out against the grain, it will get caught on stuff.

And in some cases, there really isn't any getting around a few snags. That stuff can get pretty thick. The best advice is to give the line some slack and allow the rig to drop to the bottom when you very first feel yourself get hung up. Trying to tug through it right away will just get you more stuck or pull the weed you're stuck on out of the ground and it will stay stuck to your t-rig.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

There is no such thing as "weedless". Weed resistant is more like it. But the above posts pretty much summed up your question.


----------



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

Will putting the point of the hook effect hook set and when you should you set it, right when the fish hits or should you let them take it a while?


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

millionths of seconds difference. Unless its a hard plastic worm or a dull hook.


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

sharp hooks , soft plastic. the hook should be just under the skin


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

Ive been doin alot of Carolina riggin this year and I tell you what its outfishing everything else that ive tried so far this year.


----------

